# Feeling sick every time I ovulate?



## nigellas

Every month, for about 2 days when I ovulate I feel extremely ill - Very nauseous and tired. Basically I feel like I'm pregnant. This is a new phenomenon since I've had my son.

What's this crazy hormone induced flu all about?


----------



## sky_and_lavender

I have never been pregnant, but I went through a long period when I'd have flu-like symptoms around the time I ovulated. I'd get a sore throat, feel achy and feverish and sometimes nauseated.

At the time I assumed it was due to my body being overstressed. I did notice that these changed and decreased when I improved my nutrition and did other things to lessen my problematic PMS.

I hope someone has some more useful info for you!


----------



## nuwavemomma

That also happens to me sometimes, though it seemed like it was more frequent the first several cycles after PPAF, which sounds like about where you're at, no? I don't know why that would be exactly, but it has let up for me since. Sorry, I know it's really not that fun.


----------



## mags

This has been happening to me for over two yrs since I had my youngest child. I associate it with perimenopause. My cycle symptoms have changed a lot in the past 2 yrs. I had a hard time figuring it out, but all added together, unfortunately, I think I am in perimenopause.


----------



## mommyem

Mags, may I ask how old you are and why you attribute this to perimenopause? I experience similar o symptoms, inlcuding pain and excessive ewcm, since my second child was born almost 19 months ago. I was planning to ask my ob to check for a cyst ( I've had one burst that I didn't even know existed). Thanks


----------



## sbilady

I'm thinking cysts. Go see a doc. Check this link:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ova...CTION=symptoms


----------



## mags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyem* 
Mags, may I ask how old you are and why you attribute this to perimenopause? I experience similar o symptoms, inlcuding pain and excessive ewcm, since my second child was born almost 19 months ago. I was planning to ask my ob to check for a cyst ( I've had one burst that I didn't even know existed). Thanks

I never had these type of symptoms before. I'm in my mid-30's. My mom went through menopause pretty early on. I don't think it's cysts, b/c I was checked for cysts five yrs ago when I went through infertility problems and none were found.


----------



## Norasmomma

I never used to feel badly when I Od, but oh my after DD I went through some really rough cycles. I had horrible headaches, nauseated and awful O cramps. I basically felt like sh**. Now that DD is almost 2 my cycle is back to pretty much normal, which is funny because I started AF at 9 weeks PP(even with EBF, ugh), but it took about 1.5 years for me to feel normal again. I had some pretty major hormonal issues, I think because I did start AF so early PP that combined with BF hormones just made my body really confused. Of course now that I am back to "normal" I wouldn't mind getting pg again, LOL. Then it would all start again.


----------



## kriket

I also feel like crap during O it's part of the way that I have a clue I'm about to O. I feel like AF in coming NOW for about 2ish days then I feel fine for 10ish days and about 2 days before AF I turn into a mess.

I think your normal, well, on the crappy side of normal with me at least









p.s. I'm 24 and never been PG


----------



## mommyem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I never used to feel badly when I Od, but oh my after DD I went through some really rough cycles. I had horrible headaches, nauseated and awful O cramps. I basically felt like sh**. Now that DD is almost 2 my cycle is back to pretty much normal, which is funny because I started AF at 9 weeks PP(even with EBF, ugh), but it took about 1.5 years for me to feel normal again. I had some pretty major hormonal issues, I think because I did start AF so early PP that combined with BF hormones just made my body really confused. Of course now that I am back to "normal" I wouldn't mind getting pg again, LOL. Then it would all start again.

I got my first PP Af early too, while EBF. I think around 12 weeks or so. I never connected that to my symptoms. I had to reschedule my obgyn appt to next month, but I'll ask about the cysts anyway. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cmoma

I am on day 10 in my cycle ( as far as I know) and just today I noticed my lower back has been achy I've been crampy and now late afternoon I am feeling all over achy, I almost feel as if I am getting the flu?

I have never felt this before ever. I'm going now to go look at the cyst link....


----------

